# New Additions!



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

The dairy sheep are on my trailer! I have 2 silver-white ewes, in milk, and two black ewes that are dry. I got a sweet little ram lamb with the most gorgeous, pearlescent silvery fleece. 

They're high percent East Friesian (75%+) x Blue Faced Leicester with 5-10% Navajo Churro. 

Did I mention they need to be sheared yet? Darn. Whatever will I do with 4 sheep worth of shiny, natural fleece...

Will add photos as soon as they're off the trailer.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Introducing Mr Thomas Jefferson (in keeping with the presidential names for the males on my farm, we thought TJ would be an appropriate name, what with his black and white future consorts...)
View attachment 27968


These ladies need names, the one on front is very forward, easy to buy love with food. I like the name Ophelia. The other is quite shy, no name ideas there yet. 
View attachment 27969


Mildred (front) and Gerty (Gertrude)...
View attachment 27970


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

They are beautiful !!! Nice sized, and your fleece looks delicious !!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, they are simply lovely!! You must be very happy to have them home!!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

And goodness how they milked! Never been milked before, neither even offered a kick, not once! And well over a qt each!


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

I was just going to suggest Gertrude for the other brown ones name sticking with a Hamlet theme..darn  . You could call her Claudia instead of Hamlet's Claudius or call her Laertes, who is actually the brother of Ophelia.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ester! They are very beautiful girlies and the one gent


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm with March here, loving the name Ester for the nameless one.
Aren't they just the sweetest things!
The fleeces look very yummy.........:grin:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, I love the name Ester, too!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh boy, I like Esther more than Ophelia! Let's think of a better name for Esther's sister!

Ester / Esther. Apparently my fingers like the "th" lol


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Girls I already have on my farm: 
Iris
Annie 
Mary
Dolly
Betsy
Cleo
Narnia 
Lou
Molly
Zanna
Pixie
Karma
Buttercup
Divine

Hahaha. They aren't all sheep, I swear!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

When I get a chance to name our animals, I try to stick with names from historical literature. For example, my RIR chicks this year were Charlotte and Emily (as in Bronte), rabbits born in my rabbitry when I was a teenager were all characters from Jane Austen books.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Several of these ladies came with names. The rest of them have presidential wives names (Betsy, Mary, Martha, Dolly). Annie is an orphan, Lou is a big fancy warmblood registered as Louboutin. :-D


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Mayble, Gladys, Martha

I had a lamb I named Ophelia, she was a PITA


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I was too slow about naming the black ewes. Steve named them. 

Tina and Ella. 
Mildred and Gertrude (Gerty).
Little Thomas Jefferson (Tommy)!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful!~ And you can shear them yet too!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

It's not good to wait to name things. I once took in two ferrets as a rescue. They were so cute and so undernourished. Sweet little girls. I was going to name them Ivy and Lace but I was too slow. My son named them Stinky and Fart. It stuck. 

At least he picked good names!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Stinky and Fart, indeed! How rude! Probably suitable, though, if he thought of them. Hope he doesn't name bunnies, they'd be grumpy forever if they were named such things.

We go through annual themes. Last year the bunnies were named for qualities of light. This year they may just be named for colors.

Sheepies are so cute! It's like big fluffs on little stick feet.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Hotzcatz, he was 9 at the time...and a boy...so there was no hope. Nine year old boys have their own special brand of humor. 

I used to name my sheepies after flowers and then I started running out of flower names and went to trees and other plants...and I had an older ewe who was named Granny simply because she was...


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I named all of my dairy goats names that started with "L" when I was little.

I had Lyre (she came with an L name and that started it.) Lavender, Lupine, Lyrica, Lute, Linden, Lily, Lillian, and Lindolen (I think I made that one up). 

When I was little, I would name my kittens these sweet romantic names, and my brothers would name them things like "Stinky". We had so many cats over the years (barn cats have kittens often but don't live long) that pretty soon we had cats wandering around with names like "Grey-Orange-White-Paw", "Blind One", and "Axel". One year all the kittens were named after candies.


----------

